# Expatforum Ramadan Iftar



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ramadan Kareem everyone! 

Since there are many new members on the forum, for some of whom this will be their first Ramadan, I was wondering if you all would be interested in an Expatforum Members Iftar?

We haven't had an EF event for a while now and while the Iftar will be a non-alcoholic event (I know how much you all enjoy your drink ), it will be a good opportunity to experience the Islamic culture as well as meet fellow expats.

Please let me know if you are interested and I'll be happy to put together some options for us to choose.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Pamela. Great idea & something I will definitely be interested in


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll come, just to make sure your not on your own Pammy! I know how hard it is to get people to come out, let alone when thjere is no beer involved!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Sherry and BigJimbo  Hopefully there will be some more people confirming


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going holiday in just under 3 weeks but depending on the date, if I am around, I'll be interested.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Oohh - that reminds me (how could I forget!!!). 

I'm going home for a visit soon so something in the next 2 weeks would be great

Thanks


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Count me in.. With one more fella. But have other commitments on 8th and 12th. So hoping the date would be something else.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll come


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pamela, sounds like a great idea, as this is actually my first Ramadan, I'd be very much interested!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Twisted my arm Pammy, let us know the date/s


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to see so many responses. I'll put some options together and post by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2011)

Hi Pamela, good idea... I am in....


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

is it adults only? as a newbie I'd need to bring the kids - no kid sitters yet!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How old are your kids? I have a 4 year old son and I would love to bring him along too, not sure if everyone else would be too keen but I don't mind sitting in a corner with my son  Iftars are usually a family affair anyway.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. I am in.

2. I would say bring the kids and let them enjoy the festivities as well, *however*.... since many of us don't know each other, wouldn't know how to react to comments/behavior of some, some folks don't know how to act in front of kids, etc. I would say to either do this so it excludes children or make sure that everyone that is signing up is cognizant of the fact that children are present and keep the subject matter discussed to appropriate themes (i.e. Disney movies and cartoons).  (I can have a very in depth discussion about Aladdin and the numerous inaccuracies portrayed which are a negative reflection on Middle Eastern culture or the various racial and segregationist attitudes displayed in the movie Wall-E, but that is something for the children and I to discuss)

3. There are other restaurants that are doing Iftar dinners.... if you guys know of any, post them...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Anything risque in conversation is inappropriate at iftar anyhow. Kids are present at iftars anyhow so our group having them come along seems normal.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Anything risque in conversation is inappropriate at iftar anyhow. Kids are present at iftars anyhow so our group having them come along seems normal.


*so* right on.

I'm in if we someone steps up and plans it.  (i.e. not me) 

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be happy to make the bookings, etc as long as the people who confirm actually show up. We had 40 confirmations last year and only 18 turned up so I'm really hoping we don't have a repeat of last year.

I will post the details in a bit


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

25 Iftars from Time Out Dubai


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is another idea, Pam.... I saw this deal on Cobone. I think if enough of us buy, we could probably buy out an entire boat.... and kids should be able to join as well...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I browsed through the Time Out list this morning and they have some great options. 

Considering that we're also looking at involving kids, I thought the best one would be the *Sheraton Jumeirah Beach Hotel*. They have a traditional tent on the beach, their buffet has more variety and includes international dishes....and.....they have camel rides on the beach , pluse activities to keep the kids entertained. So there's something for everyone. 

Here are the details: Ramadan 2011 Event at the Sheraton Jumeirah Beach Resort & Towers

Let me know if *Sunday, 7th August *sounds good to everyone and I'll make a booking. Please confirm by either posting on here or sending me a PM. Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks IndoMLA  So we now have 2 options - The Cruise with the Cobone voucher or Sheraton Jumeirah Beach on JBR. Please vote everyone so we can make a decision


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sadly, if you look at the timings - it is not for iftar. =( There are other group-buying sites that have good deals right now.

-md000/Mike




indoMLA said:


> Here is another idea, Pam.... I saw this deal on Cobone. I think if enough of us buy, we could probably buy out an entire boat.... and kids should be able to join as well...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Although the sheraton sounds good, esp for Shisha, its a bit rich for me. 175aed for the week, or 185aed for weekend?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I understand but it is one of the cheaper ones. The others seem to be over Aed 200. I'll keep searching.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm down for the following:

2 People (my wife and I)
Sunday August 7
Anything less than AED100/person - preferably much less expensive - 60-70AED range would be more like it and it must include drinks (not alcoholic ones - regular ones - read the terms of some of these group-buying things!)

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike, would you be able to PM me the names of these group buying sites so I can take a look? Thanks


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, have just seen a deal on MooSavings.com but can't seem to attach a link here.

AED 59 instead of AED 120 for a lavish Arabic Iftar Buffet, including Soft drinks & Beverages at the Copthorne Hotel! 

Details
Enjoy lavish, homemade style dishes from across the region, mouth-watering desserts and traditional juices in an authentic Arabic atmosphere. AED 59 only instead of AED 120 for an UNLIMITED Iftar Buffet, including Soft drinks & Beverages from the prestigious Copthorne Hotel of The Millennium Hotels Group. Experience your iftar in style and elegance. Live Cooking Station, authentic Arabic buffet with Unlimited soft drinks & beverages, classy ambience and an amazing 51% discount – all to give you the perfect decision for your IFTAR TREAT! 

Value: 120 
Discount: -51% 59 AED only 



© moosavings


Have had to copy and paste the above. Sorry, best I could do


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Hi, have just seen a deal on MooSavings.com but can't seem to attach a link here.
> 
> AED 59 instead of AED 120 for a lavish Arabic Iftar Buffet, including Soft drinks & Beverages at the Copthorne Hotel!
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This one is in a tent.  

Arabic Iftar Buffet at Al Khaima for 1 Person | GoNabit


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

md000 said:


> Sadly, if you look at the timings - it is not for iftar. =( There are other group-buying sites that have good deals right now.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Yeah, not really an Iftar, but it is at night and is pretty cheap... which is right up my alley... 

Here is another one for *Mexican *food. Some of my fellow Texans may not like it as we know what real TexMex is and tastes like (and I doubt many places outside of Mexico can actually make authentic Mexican food properly).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Indo... Mexico doenst make TexMex... Texas makes TexMex. Retard  LMAO... We texans think the world revolves around us!

What about the tent one, is more arabic ramadanish?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> Yeah, not really an Iftar, but it is at night and is pretty cheap... which is right up my alley...
> 
> Here is another one for *Mexican *food. Some of my fellow Texans may not like it as we know what real TexMex is and tastes like (and I doubt many places outside of Mexico can actually make authentic Mexican food properly).


Totally offtopic......but

The Colorado River area has some pretty good Mexican restaurants (I-25 from Denver to Santa Fe!) I miss those shops in Denver - no English speaking, no English menus. Point and order. 

As for here:

Maria Bonita. Has went downhill in the past 2 years. really downhill.
Loca. *shrug* not really "mexican", but they try? Don't go to their brunch - waste of money
Maya. decent, but pricey. I mean - REALLY pricey. 
Those chains in the malls. I forget the name. Not half bad, considering we live in Dubai.
DizzyIzzy. *cough* never been invited to dinner. *cough* sorry. our Mexican friend has some culinary skills, or so I've heard.

Ontopic. Make it easy. decision + price + day. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I pick this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...58-expatforum-ramadan-iftar-3.html#post578282

If everyone is ok, let's all of us each buy our own vouchers and then all meet on Sunday, 7th August. That sound good to everyone??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Please pick one up for me Pammy  

I am blocked from going to that link of course, as it is a national security risk


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok I just bought 2 of these Moosavings vouchers for Jynx and me. Are we all confirmed then?

Mike/Md000, will you be able to put up all the details on the first post so that everyone can buy the vouchers? Appreciate the help!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Indo... Mexico doenst make TexMex... Texas makes TexMex. Retard  LMAO... We texans think the world revolves around us!
> 
> What about the tent one, is more arabic ramadanish?


You mean the world doesn't?  
Sheeeeeeet...... next thing you're going to tell me is that the world ain't flat, but round.... crazy...



pamela0810 said:


> Ok I just bought 2 of these Moosavings vouchers for Jynx and me. Are we all confirmed then?
> 
> Mike/Md000, will you be able to put up all the details on the first post so that everyone can buy the vouchers? Appreciate the help!


You mean the one by Petrolhead?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

*Mike/Md000*, to make your life easier....


Moosavings Deal

*Today's Deal: AED 59 instead of AED 120 for a lavish Arabic Iftar Buffet, including Soft drinks & Beverages at the Copthorne Hotel!*

*Location:*
Copthorne Hotel - The Millennium Hotels Group 
Copthorne Hotel Dubai, Port Saeed, Deira, Dubai, UAE.
Hotels | Official Site Millennium and Copthorne Hotels

*Contact:*
04 2950500
04 2094282

*Details:*
Enjoy lavish, homemade style dishes from across the region, mouth-watering desserts and traditional juices in an authentic Arabic atmosphere. AED 59 only instead of AED 120 for an UNLIMITED Iftar Buffet, including Soft drinks & Beverages from the prestigious Copthorne Hotel of The Millennium Hotels Group. Experience your iftar in style and elegance. Live Cooking Station, authentic Arabic buffet with Unlimited soft drinks & beverages, classy ambience and an amazing 51% discount – all to give you the perfect decision for your IFTAR TREAT!

*Terms of use:*
Voucher cannot be redeemed for cash.
Unlimited vouchers can be bought for yourself and as gifts for friends.
Arabic Iftar Buffet, Unlimited soft drinks & beverages.
Live Cooking Station.
Valet parking is available.
Validity is 30 days (Holy month of Ramadan)
Deal will be sold out upon reaching 500 vouchers.
Vouchers will be sent IMMEDIATELY.
Vouchers can be used immediately upon receiving. 
RESERVATION is mandatory. Vouchers will not be accepted without reservation. Please call 04 2094282.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok I just bought 2 of these Moosavings vouchers for Jynx and me. Are we all confirmed then?
> 
> Mike/Md000, will you be able to put up all the details on the first post so that everyone can buy the vouchers? Appreciate the help!


 This is why you are my besty... Thank goodness for Andy Capp :clap2:

And is little D not coming along ????? 

Hope we have a good turn out.


----------



## DubaiGuy30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry Pamela, I am still not going to meet you on the 7th. I already have plans at the Ritz Carlton Iftar. If anybody reading this will be attending that Iftar, please let me know. 

Hope to meet more of you soon (particularly the fellow Texans).

Take care,

DG30


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

If it is later in the month and I've finally gotten my documents attested from the darn State Department and have finally made it to Dubai I would be interested in attending.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I will be moving to Dubai next week and welcome the change to experience an Iftar and to meet fellow expats
When and where do we meet?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

ipguy said:


> I will be moving to Dubai next week and welcome the change to experience an Iftar and to meet fellow expats
> When and where do we meet?


Welcome to Dubai. There is a thread "Ramadan Iftar 2011, or something like that, where they are arranging for an Iftar dinner. You can get an expat experience as well as meet up with other forum members.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For everyone who would like to join, please confirm your attendance on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-ef-ramadan-iftar-all-details.html#post578498

Thanks


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like I will miss it.
Hope there is another event soon.


----------



## Suzan (Jun 3, 2008)

*deals*

There are some pretty good Ramadan iftar offers on moosavings --we should grab it! 




pamela0810 said:


> Ramadan Kareem everyone!
> 
> Since there are many new members on the forum, for some of whom this will be their first Ramadan, I was wondering if you all would be interested in an Expatforum Members Iftar?
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Closing this thread as all the details are on the other one, link here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dub...l-details.html


----------

